# Creepy people?



## QuintinsMommy

do people ever do creepy things around LO?

the other day someone came up to quintin on the bus and rubbed his face and said "bye cutie I* love *you cya soon" like honeslty never seen that person in my life so I have no idea why they did that!!!


then today 
my sister was showing quintin some birds at the pet store and someone started talking to them and he asked her "is this your only child?" and my sister was like "hes not mine" (my sister is a tad odd and she said hes not mine then walked away from Quintin and left him alone!! :dohh:) but anyway I heard my sister say hes not mine so i steped in and was like "hes mine" and the older man gave me the weirdest look then petted Quintins head and was like "hes real cute" but all creepy as hell! 


Does anyone else have stories like this ? or does quin just draw in some real weirdos ? :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Nooooo omg there are some mondo creepers here as well.

One time Jon, Brenna & I were shopping in Wal-Mart for some stuff for the house. And this random guy (decked out in some rainbow suspenders, I might add) comes up to us & goes "Oh can I hold her?" "I'm sure she likes guys like me..."

WTF. Needless to say I ran out of the store as fast as I could. Sounded like a right pervy child molester to me.

Some people should really watch those wildlife documentaries where they show what happens when you try & come in between a mother & her baby :grr:


----------



## TaraxSophia

OMG both your stories are crazy!! some people!! Well this isn't really towards sophia but i was on the bus the other day, with soph and it was just us and this old guy sitting at the back, he kept making clicking noises and whenever i looked at him he would stick his tongue out. I dunno whether he was mentally ill, but it freaked me out so bad! Could not wait to get off!! :wacko:


----------



## purple_kiwi

I dislike the bus around here lol to many creepy people the other day some one helped me on the bus and pinched kailees nose saying cutie she just had a wth are you doing face lol


----------



## amygwen

When we were in the hospital when Kenny was first born, he was probably only a day old, this old lady came in (she was volunteering and delivering flowers) and she just randomly picked Kenneth up out of his bed and held him. It was one of the most strange situations I've ever been in. I'd just had a c-section & wasn't allowed to leave the bed but I immediately told my OH to go and get Kenneth. I was so freaked out, it was one of the most weird situations I've ever been in. She didn't even ask, he was like just laid there asleep and she picked him up. It pisses me off so much to this day when I think about it.


----------



## Strawberrymum

I live in Asia so people, mostly mainland Chinese ALWAYS take pictures of my LO! it pisses me off. 

Not creepy but we were at a restaurant once and a lady with a walker insisted on giving LO a ride. was sweet


----------



## x__amour

Yeah... :wacko:

Once someone wanted to open her mouth to see if she had any teeth.


----------



## Harli

The only thing I've ever had happen is when Azia was about 7 months old, I was out walking and enjoying the day at the park with her, and a some guy, who had to be probably 17 or 18, kept following us and telling me how he was the father of her so I needed to let him hold and play with her 'right now'. Thankfully, I was at a park with people around me so there were plenty of people to step in, but still was scary! I can only imagine what could have happened if we were alone walking somewhere! :nope:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Lol! These are so odd! Shannon wtf?! Hahaha

I can't think of anything ATM but im sure there are loads, plenty of weirdos where I live lol


----------



## annawrigley

Some guy who lives in Leeds added me on FB, I think I was pregnant at the time, may even have been before. He was like 35 and I didn't think much of it cos my friend used to talk to him sometimes (not in a weird way, just chatted to him and found it amusing). Anyway he sent me an email... Actually I'll try and find it...


Spoiler
12 February 2010Mike El Puddingmaestro Brown
Good luck, it's a comin'
Hi Anna,

Don't mean to freak you with this (I know it's a sensitive time and the last thing you need is this weirdness)....

Back in 2006 a friend of mine couldn't get pregnant. She'd tried for 7 years with her husband but nothing....so I carried out a fertility ritual at York Station (which got a few odd looks from fellow passengers) and hey presto, she went home to London and got preggers within a few days.

I then predicted the day and time of birth to within 20 minutes. I think I've been blessed with some kind of gift. What I'm trying to say is that I've had a sudden feeling that things are about to get going for you. 

I realise that it's easy for me to say this to try and sound like some kinda Derren Brown...piss easy when it's only a month away, but there's something in the next few hours that's significant (possibly happened through the night while you were sleeping?)

Doesn't necessarily mean you're about to drop but bubba could be about to turn their head down or something???? Exciting!

Hope you're feeling good. <3 Much love and good luck.

P.S. If I'm completely wrong, give it me straight. lol x

:wacko: So yeah, he was wrong lol. Anyway I just kinda thought well thats weird, and thought no more of it. When I did have Noah I announced it on FB of course, and the next day (or maybe the same day :shrug:) I was walking down the corridor in the hospital to get a cup of tea and a man went "Anna?" and grabbed me by the arm (not aggressively lol, just to stop me), and was like 'congratulations' and gave me a bunch of flowers and a card and present for Noah :/ I was just like oh thanks and went back to the ward as fast as I could, I was soo freaked out! I threw the flowers and present away cos I found it too weird! He doesn't even live in York so would have to have got a train here or driven :wacko: So weird. I blocked him on FB after that but I still see him occasionally walking around York!


----------



## sarah0108

Omg these a creepy as fuck! Anna I remember you showing me that email! X


----------



## 17thy

Um... we can't even go up to the gas station or anywhere without someone saying something about Emerald. And yes, there have been a few creeps, and she feels their vibe too and clings to me like crazy. Makes me never want her away from my side :( There ARE people out there profiling, and stalking down babies/kids so you have to be careful.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> Some guy who lives in Leeds added me on FB, I think I was pregnant at the time, may even have been before. He was like 35 and I didn't think much of it cos my friend used to talk to him sometimes (not in a weird way, just chatted to him and found it amusing). Anyway he sent me an email... Actually I'll try and find it...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 12 February 2010Mike El Puddingmaestro Brown
> Good luck, it's a comin'
> Hi Anna,
> 
> Don't mean to freak you with this (I know it's a sensitive time and the last thing you need is this weirdness)....
> 
> Back in 2006 a friend of mine couldn't get pregnant. She'd tried for 7 years with her husband but nothing....so I carried out a fertility ritual at York Station (which got a few odd looks from fellow passengers) and hey presto, she went home to London and got preggers within a few days.
> 
> I then predicted the day and time of birth to within 20 minutes. I think I've been blessed with some kind of gift. What I'm trying to say is that I've had a sudden feeling that things are about to get going for you.
> 
> I realise that it's easy for me to say this to try and sound like some kinda Derren Brown...piss easy when it's only a month away, but there's something in the next few hours that's significant (possibly happened through the night while you were sleeping?)
> 
> Doesn't necessarily mean you're about to drop but bubba could be about to turn their head down or something???? Exciting!
> 
> Hope you're feeling good. <3 Much love and good luck.
> 
> P.S. If I'm completely wrong, give it me straight. lol x
> 
> :wacko: So yeah, he was wrong lol. Anyway I just kinda thought well thats weird, and thought no more of it. When I did have Noah I announced it on FB of course, and the next day (or maybe the same day :shrug:) I was walking down the corridor in the hospital to get a cup of tea and a man went "Anna?" and grabbed me by the arm (not aggressively lol, just to stop me), and was like 'congratulations' and gave me a bunch of flowers and a card and present for Noah :/ I was just like oh thanks and went back to the ward as fast as I could, I was soo freaked out! I threw the flowers and present away cos I found it too weird! He doesn't even live in York so would have to have got a train here or driven :wacko: So weird. I blocked him on FB after that but I still see him occasionally walking around York!

oh my god I remember this happening :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> I *dislike the bus around here lol to many creepy people* the other day some one helped me on the bus and pinched kailees nose saying cutie she just had a wth are you doing face lol

lol truth :thumbup:


----------



## 17thy

purple_kiwi said:


> I dislike the bus around here lol to many creepy people the other day some one helped me on the bus and pinched kailees nose saying cutie she just had a wth are you doing face lol

The buses everywhere are filled with creepy people. My DH rode the city bus to school a while back and some guy came up to him and said "Do you smoke crack?" and Dh said "No..." and the guy said "Oh well I don't either." :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

17thy said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> I dislike the bus around here lol to many creepy people the other day some one helped me on the bus and pinched kailees nose saying cutie she just had a wth are you doing face lol
> 
> The buses everywhere are filled with creepy people. My DH rode the city bus to school a while back and some guy came up to him and said "Do you smoke crack?" and Dh said "No..." and the guy said "Oh well I don't either." :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

No, thankfully. I just get comments on how friendly she is. When Eric and I were leaving a restaurant the other day she was waving to everyone and saying bye, though when she says bye, its more like a very southern sounding "baah" :haha: some lady called her a showstopper lol.


----------



## Pandora11

I've seen older people on the bus/in supermarkets/ques chatting to little kids, i think a lot of them seem to be being friendly, maybe the kids remind them of their grandkids... or the grandkids they never had? But on the other hand, there's so many weirdos out there, you have to trust your instints, in this case i think it's better to be over protective, you can't trust people these days.


----------



## lhancock90

When i'm on the bus, i put her rain cover over, stops people from touching her :)
Toooo many loons round here.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Pandora11 said:


> I've seen older people on the bus/in supermarkets/ques chatting to little kids, i think a lot of them seem to be being friendly, maybe the kids remind them of their grandkids... or the grandkids they never had? But on the other hand, there's so many weirdos out there, you have to trust your instints, in this case i think it's better to be over protective, you can't trust people these days.

oh I have tons of people talk with quintin all the time . only some people freak me out :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

QuintinsMommy said:


> Pandora11 said:
> 
> 
> I've seen older people on the bus/in supermarkets/ques chatting to little kids, i think a lot of them seem to be being friendly, maybe the kids remind them of their grandkids... or the grandkids they never had? But on the other hand, there's so many weirdos out there, you have to trust your instints, in this case i think it's better to be over protective, you can't trust people these days.
> 
> oh I have tons of people talk with quintin all the time . only some people freak me out :thumbup:Click to expand...

Agree, some older man told me that Arianna was beautiful and if I was selling her, but I knew he wasn't being serious or creepy, he was just being friendly/trying to make a joke.


----------



## hot tea

YES!!!!! WTF IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE? For some reason people think having a baby means that personal bubbles don't exist!!!

Every time I go out at least one random stranger corners me, and without any permission reaches and tries to touch Falko. I ALWAYS carry him in my mei tai, facing my chest... I have actually had strangers accidentally touch my chest when trying to lift up his hood (without permission)! I have had strangers trail after me demanding to see his face!

Grosses me right out.


----------



## 10.11.12

Edie and I were in Target a few days ago and a really sweet older woman (probably in her early 60s?) was checking out at the same time and started playing peek-a-boo with her. Usually people aren't too weird with us.


----------



## we can't wait

People creep me out all the time. I am just really over-protective of LO, so everyone seems like a creeper to me.

The only insane situation (like, we were ready to call the cops) that I've had: My friend Michelle and I were in walmart with our LOs. Her son and Aria (Aria's 1.5 weeks older) were both around two months old... and some old lady came up to Michelle and asked if LO was a boy, and when she said yes, this old lady said that her daughter really wants a son but can't reproduce, would she ever be willing to sell him. :shock: This insane woman did not have any hint of 'oh, haha, just making a creepy joke.' 

I'm pretty sure the bitch was serious. :sick:


----------



## princess_vix

I hate creepy people...eughh shiver!


----------



## rileybaby

yes, someone walked up to me and riley today in the street and said 'aw isnt he lovely, he's grown so much how old is now?' id never seen the woman in my whole entire life, she spoke to me as if she actually knew me..


----------



## princess_vix

we can't wait said:


> People creep me out all the time. I am just really over-protective of LO, so everyone seems like a creeper to me.
> 
> The only insane situation (like, we were ready to call the cops) that I've had: My friend Michelle and I were in walmart with our LOs. Her son and Aria (Aria's 1.5 weeks older) were both around two months old... and some old lady came up to Michelle and asked if LO was a boy, and when she said yes, this old lady said that her daughter really wants a son but can't reproduce, would she ever be willing to sell him. :shock: This insane woman did not have any hint of 'oh, haha, just making a creepy joke.'
> 
> I'm pretty sure the bitch was serious. :sick:

:shock: WTH ,I'd of been running :nope:


----------



## lauram_92

Anna, that is the creepiest thing ever!

I don't think I have had many odd experiences.. :shrug:


----------



## FayDanielle

Anna, was the guy who sent the email the guy that gave you the things in the corridor?
Thats so odd.

Oddest thing I can remember is I went into a newsagents one day and the lady behind the till was really over friendly! She gave Mia a milky bar and just before we left she came from around the till and kissed her square on, on the lips. :wacko:
Why would you actually do that? I have no idea who she is.


----------



## missZOEEx

eek; reading this thread creeps me out. 
but it's funny that this has come up... just on the weekend we were house hunting & we were the last ones to be looking at this house & it was just us and the agent guy. (he was probs late 20's - early 30's and he just pulls me close to him and gets in Isaac's face and goes: "what's your name?" aren't you cute?... and was rubbing his head, then as I was going to walk away he was like... "i love you!" gah. :/


----------



## Becca xo

*I've not had anything to serious but I've had the old nut job come up to me and look in Hayden's pushchair and grab his face and say oh he is so cute I could eat him, if you lived in my town you'd know it is full of creeps! Some unnerve me but some are harmless enough  *


----------



## annawrigley

FayDanielle said:


> *Anna, was the guy who sent the email the guy that gave you the things in the corridor?*
> Thats so odd.
> 
> Oddest thing I can remember is I went into a newsagents one day and the lady behind the till was really over friendly! She gave Mia a milky bar and just before we left she came from around the till and kissed her square on, on the lips. :wacko:
> Why would you actually do that? I have no idea who she is.

Yup! :wacko:


----------



## Melibu90

This thread is giving me the creeps!! 
I cant thing of anything thats happened to us, plenty at the time but never enough to stick in your mind


----------



## misse04

Becca xo said:


> *I've not had anything to serious but I've had the old nut job come up to me and look in Hayden's pushchair and grab his face and say oh he is so cute I could eat him, if you lived in my town you'd know it is full of creeps! Some unnerve me but some are harmless enough  *

:haha: your near me! I'm in Portsmouth, its same! I've had people ask to hold Connie that I didnt know when she was a few weeks old I was like no! I dont mind people looking but I hate people touching her that I dont know it drives me mad!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Just old ladies who insist on touching her face :dohh:
The other day this old lady bent down to talk to her and she ran back to me going 'oh no, oh no, oh no!' was toooo funny!


----------



## MrsEngland

I hate it when people like touch her who i don't know its like you wouldn't come up and stroke my face (i hope!) so please don't do it to my baby.

I was in a shopping centre once and lilah was tired so she was screaming and this women literally stuck her head in the pram and went oh dear huni, you need to sleep! i went mental i was like get your head out my pram i dunno what makes you think you are helping but get out.


----------



## leoniebabey

morgan attracts everyone!!! mostly all innocent attenotion but there has been some complete nutjobs. 
the funnyest is when he see's guys and is like oh i'll try hook my mam up LOL!!!!
and he once got a free cookie from subway cause he was crying :S
but there has been the loons that want to touch his face/kiss him that i dont know just why!!
and the other day in sainburys he was out of his buggy looking at the xmas dancing toys, when this old man came over and started talking and wouldnt leave. it got to the point where i had to put him in his buggy cause i though he was gunna pick him lool. then every aisle i went he was there. CREEEEPY. he wasnt even buying anything :S 
also hate it when dirty looking people feel the need to beathe over and touch him!! yuck


----------



## QuintinsMommy

omg not really creepy but I HATE HATE HATE when people ask what happened to his nose and then I explain he was born like that. and people go `.. well at least hes cute . or .... he is still cute .. 
like wtf does that mean? we get it all the time!!


----------



## Harli

I don't mind people interacting with my girls as long as it doesn't involve touching. :wacko: I think someone else said it, but you never know where those hands have been. What germs they may have.

Often at the store we would be in line and people would do little interactions from next or behind us. Though it happened more in the US with Azia than over here with either of them. :shrug:


----------



## rjb

QuintinsMommy said:


> omg not really creepy but I HATE HATE HATE when people ask what happened to his nose and then I explain he was born like that. and people go `.. well at least hes cute . or .... he is still cute ..
> like wtf does that mean? we get it all the time!!

what about his nose even?? it's just a nose.. looks normal to me?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Syri hasnt really had problems yet but my sister attracts the pedophiles  the time i remember the clearest was when she was like 4-5 and we were at the movie rental place. We were in line and this guy just wouldnt stop talking to her and she didnt realize it wasnt right so kept talking back. He kept insisting that he needed to tie her shoe and be all close to her. Couldnt get out of there fast enough. :wacko:


----------



## JadeBaby75

^^ That is the weirdest thing Ive ever hear in my life. It almost sounds demented!


----------



## Hotbump

In the hispanic race most people believe that if a baby looks at you directly to your eyes and you dont hold the baby he/she (the baby) might get sick or pass away. I dont believe in it, but incase a hispanic person wants to hold your baby it's usually not anything that is weird.
This old guy gave a piece of watermelon that he was eating to jovanni :sick:
Thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## amygwen

Hotbump said:


> In the hispanic race most people believe that if a baby looks at you directly to your eyes and you dont hold the baby he/she (the baby) might get sick or pass away. I dont believe in it, but incase a hispanic person wants to hold your baby it's usually not anything that is weird.
> This old guy gave a piece of watermelon that he was eating to jovanni :sick:
> Thats all I can think of right now.


I've heard of that before.

Alex (OH) told me that he thinks Kenny was sick a few months back because he was hanging out with his grandma's friend and she just looked at him but never touched him and was waving to him but never held him or touched him. Alex's grandma rubbed an egg on him or something and it saved him from passing away. LOL, so weird.


----------



## Desi's_lost

JadeBaby75 said:


> ^^ That is the weirdest thing Ive ever hear in my life. It almost sounds demented!

It wasnt fun at all. And i live in an affluent town so it was even weirder cos its suppose to be safe but really it isnt. 

Cindy, ewww who thinks 'ah i'll just hand my half eaten piece of food to some strangers child!'


----------



## Desi's_lost

Amy, you've never heard of the age old science of egg rubbing??
:winkwink:


----------



## AriannasMama

OH's neighbor is hispanic and has tried grabbing Arianna a few times to hold her :wacko: She clings on me to and screams lmao.


----------



## 17thy

Oh I can recall one time my step-uncle-in-law (who is a freakin pedo and molested his daughter yet is still "okay" with their family) we were at the school where my husband worked and this guy came in and Emerald was in her high chair and he headed STRAIGHT for her and started saying "HI BABY" and trying to tickle her or some shit (he had NEVER met her before), like faster than I could even get up and she SCREAMED and cried the hardest she ever has so I snatched her away from him, she was absolutely terrified of him. She is very good at feeling peoples vibes. I wanted to punch that pervert right in the face. But I couldn't say anything because we were in a school full of little kids. I couldn't believe he had the balls to try to touch my baby. I just gave him dirty looks for the rest of the day. And well, every time I have ever seen him since. Ugh so many creepy stories about him though.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

17thy said:


> Oh I can recall one time my step-uncle-in-law (who is a freakin pedo and molested his daughter yet is still "okay" with their family) we were at the school where my husband worked and this guy came in and Emerald was in her high chair and he headed STRAIGHT for her and started saying "HI BABY" and trying to tickle her or some shit (he had NEVER met her before), like faster than I could even get up and she SCREAMED and cried the hardest she ever has so I snatched her away from him, she was absolutely terrified of him. She is very good at feeling peoples vibes. I wanted to punch that pervert right in the face. But I couldn't say anything because we were in a school full of little kids. I couldn't believe he had the balls to try to touch my baby. I just gave him dirty looks for the rest of the day. And well, every time I have ever seen him since. Ugh so many creepy stories about him though.

ugh this made me cringe!! so freaky. I would be like dont touch my kid!!


----------



## Keera1Aiden2

I know what you mean, i always have people peeking their head into my sons car seat and going right up to his face to say how cute he is, and i'm like you couldn't have said that out here and not breath germs an inch away from my sons face and then they rub my daughters head like a dog and say what a good big sister you must be, Just annoys me


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rjb said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> omg not really creepy but I HATE HATE HATE when people ask what happened to his nose and then I explain he was born like that. and people go `.. well at least hes cute . or .... he is still cute ..
> like wtf does that mean? we get it all the time!!
> 
> what about his nose even?? it's just a nose.. looks normal to me?Click to expand...

same to me! but he has a like indent in the middle..and his nose doesn't round at the tip its completely flat 
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/374115_10150437282442094_510612093_8885983_2053084832_n.jpghttps://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/299736_260878000614437_100000767183136_642012_1266216778_n.jpg


----------



## ShelbyLee

nothing too creepy,
I hate that aparently having a baby with me says that its okay to start talking and cooing to my baby. what makes that okay?
i mean i guess i dont mind the awhh how old is she? or she soo sweet. or waving but 
DO NOT TOUCH MY BABY! i go crazy! and they think its okay to touch her hand.. hello?! her hands are in her mouth all the time you sicko..
lol im extreamly awkward when people i don tknow ask about her.. usually they will get the hint and move on..
i have NEVER gone up to someone with a baby and tried to touch them!


----------

